

Help Kill Internet Explorer 6 - mgrouchy
http://www.ie6update.com/

======
pbhjpbhj
[http://almost.done21.com/2009/04/announcing-ie6-update-
help-...](http://almost.done21.com/2009/04/announcing-ie6-update-help-kill-
internet-explorer-6/)

^^ ie6update bars author discussing the ethics of the situation.

I'll probably add this to my blog pointing to a browser choice page like the
MS Windows "web browser ballot" screen.

------
mgrouchy
I'm posting this cause it is worth discussion. Do you think this is harmful or
helpful?

Myself, I am kind of against anything that tricks our users. Something like
this can also be manipulated to trick users to install malicious software
which also makes me wary.

~~~
Semiapies
It's like those popups that are made to look like system menus. This one just
doesn't happen to pump your computer full of malware.

